# Cannot lock pid file /var/run/kdm.pid, another xdm is running (pid 1004)



## Vitamin (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

I'm not sure why I'm getting this error anytime I minimize the KDM window to the command line

Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Vitamin (Feb 11, 2012)

My laptop keyboard and mouse is not working anytime I boot into kdm4. So I assume that the issue will go away if I solve this problem error prompt. Any suggestions please?


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 6, 2012)

Post your /etc/rc.conf and /etc/ttys


----------

